# Updating 7D Firmware from 1.2.5 to 2.0.5



## fegari (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi

Got a second hand 7D with the old 1.2.5 firmware.

Can anyone advice if I can go directly to 2.0.3, then to 2.0.5?

Or do I have to upgrade to 2.0.0, then 2.0.3 then 2.0.5?

thx


----------



## sama (Jun 5, 2014)

Just go for the latest version will do.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 5, 2014)

All firmware updates are completely cumulative. You can just install the most recent version over whatever is on the camera, no matter how old.


----------



## fegari (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks,

I have doubts because of this I found in the Canon support pages:

"Firmware Version 2.05 is for cameras with Firmware Version 2.0.3"

Sure then no risks going fro, 1.2.5 striaght to 2.0.5?


----------



## pdirestajr (Jun 5, 2014)

You better use that camera quick! I hear it's at the end of it's life cycle.


----------



## fegari (Jun 6, 2014)

pdirestajr said:


> You better use that camera quick! I hear it's at the end of it's life cycle.



With only 4k shots I don't think so .=)


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi Fegari.
Are you sure you want to go to 2.0.5, I thought there was some talk that it only fixed a very obscure issue and could nobble the use of 3rd party batteries.

Cheers Graham. 



fegari said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I have doubts because of this I found in the Canon support pages:
> 
> ...


----------



## fegari (Jun 8, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Fegari.
> Are you sure you want to go to 2.0.5, I thought there was some talk that it only fixed a very obscure issue and could nobble the use of 3rd party batteries.
> 
> Cheers Graham.
> ...



Did not know that. Can anyone comment? what does 2.0.5 really bring as improvements?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Fegari. 
Have a look here,
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18525.msg345854#msg345854
this is what I was remembering reading, sorry it was so long to get back about it but the hotel we were at lost the Internet just after I posted the last reply so I couldn't find it until I got home! 

Cheers Graham.



fegari said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Fegari.
> ...


----------



## fegari (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks Graham


----------



## fegari (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello again

I'm going nuts trying to find where to download the 7D firmware 2.0.3 for windows 8. Can anyone tell me where to dwnload it??? I can only find the latest one, 2.0.5 but don't want it cause woudl like to be able to use still my 3rd party batteries!

thx


----------



## sama (Jun 14, 2014)

fegari said:


> Hello again
> 
> I'm going nuts trying to find where to download the 7D firmware 2.0.3 for windows 8. Can anyone tell me where to dwnload it??? I can only find the latest one, 2.0.5 but don't want it cause woudl like to be able to use still my 3rd party batteries!
> 
> thx



You will find everything here : http://chdk.wikia.com/wiki/Official_Canon_firmware_updates


----------



## fegari (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks Sama!


----------

